# black short tails



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

so at a local hardware store, they have a small section of fish and such. they have "short tail" bettas for $5.99 all sorts of colors and what not, and then the have "black short tail" bettas for $19.99, does anyone know why they are priced higher? they people who worked there that i asked could not give me an answer. and i was just wondering why? are black ones more desirable?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

The all black ones are a bit hard to find because most solid black females are sterile.


----------



## Chard56 (Jan 22, 2011)

Some stores charge more for rare or unusual colors. A chain store 40 miles from my area gets a shipment of Veiltails in and all the usual Reds and Blues get the regular price and anything odd or different gets priced accordingly.


----------



## Setsuna (Sep 5, 2012)

blacks are more uncommon like red, blue green ect...maybe thats why they are sold for higher prices


----------



## chadi (Nov 9, 2012)

i see. thanks guys.


----------

